# Mtp usb device failed when i connect my digital cam



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

hi everyone h r u?? i have a big problem when i connect my digital cam to my pc i got this " mtp usb device failed " with Cam model nu :" FujiFilm FinePix AV160 ". i connected my cam to another pc it's ok but with mine is a problem. i hope quick response thx


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you installed the cam software? Uninstall, reboot, and install the cam software (which includes the drivers).


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Have you installed the cam software? Uninstall, reboot, and install the cam software (which includes the drivers).


first thx 4 replay but the SW it's just editor not more & i works on Windows 7 32 Bit how i can fix this ??


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

i want help does any one know the solution of this ?? also included " The device cannot start. (Code 10) " i hope this will help to get the right solution , hope quick response thx


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

code 10 is needs driver.
list any error in device manager


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

As i wrote before when i insert my camera means under " Portable Devices " i hope this will help thx


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,
see post 2 need to install the software that came with camera with the drivers.
please list make and model of camera.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> hi,
> see post 2 need to install the software that came with camera with the drivers.
> please list make and model of camera.


see post 1 , 3 i mentioned it before but excuse me what do u mean by make i missed u sorry ??


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

i forget to tell u Dogg , oscer1 that i'm already installed this SW but nothing happened ... this is annoying problem hope u help me thx both of u


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, it would help if you did not abbreviate things, i did not know what SW was. now can you give make and model of digtal camera?


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> hi, it would help if you did not abbreviate things, i did not know what SW was. now can you give make and model of digtal camera?


hi my friend i'm not abbreviate anything man i'm just told u that it was photo editor & SW name " FinePix Studio " & i mentioned my model before in post 1 & i'll tell my model again, Model Nu: FujiFilm FinePix AV160 & i'm run on Windows 7 32 Bit as i told u before thx 4 respond hope it's help dude


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try uninstalling all usb ports and reboot twice and then try it.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> try uninstalling all usb ports and reboot twice and then try it.


i tried to uninstall all usb ports but nothing happened still same problem what should i do now ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you try un-installing all software pretaininng to your cam and reinstall? have instal the drivers for the device? list any errors in device manager.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> did you try un-installing all software pretaininng to your cam and reinstall? have instal the drivers for the device? list any errors in device manager.


i have no sw pertaining to my cam i'm already uninstalled the editor that was on cd after i installed it & the error " mtp usb device failed , in properties i receive this : The device cannot start. (Code 10) " after it tries to install the driver & i haven't any driver for it just it downloaded automatically 4m da internet & try to install & it failed what shall i do now i tried everything & my OS it's just new what's the solution ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

you stated it worked on another computer was it running windows 7 too?


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> hi,
> 
> you stated it worked on another computer was it running windows 7 too?


yes sure i'm now wrote to u at the same time i try to connect my cam with hope to install & work


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

could you take a screen shot of device manager, first click on view then hidden devices. And post it here. To post it click on go advanced and click paper clip and upload the file and attach.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> could you take a screen shot of device manager, first click on view then hidden devices. And post it here. To post it click on go advanced and click paper clip and upload the file and attach.


this my problem hope this will help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi again,

you need a driver. try this link. its an updater for windows 7. goto bottom of page it has instructions on how to do it.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

still no solution what's should i can do now ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you get an errors when you installed updater?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i checked and see it should of came with a disk with the software and driver. did you have that disk? do you have a sd card reader on your computer?
this is where i got that info from.
http://www.shoppydoo.co.uk/price-digital_camera-fujifilm_finepix_av160.html


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> did you get an errors when you installed updater?


there is no error when i installed updater what's next??


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> i checked and see it should of came with a disk with the software and driver. did you have that disk? do you have a sd card reader on your computer?
> this is where i got that info from.
> http://www.shoppydoo.co.uk/price-digital_camera-fujifilm_finepix_av160.html


the cd that came with cam contains only editor only & it came with no Memory card with cam but i have card reader but why ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the reasonn i ask if you have a card reader on your computer cuase it has a memory card in the camera and you could take card out and put in your computer.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

it's not just a card reader deal it's about my OS not recognized my cam it's made me crazy & everything is ok but my cam not ok i'm sad


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well the next step would contact the manufature to get the software and drivers fot it. thats all i can do for you. Sorry i couldn't help you with the problem. I would double check the disk and make sure their not software and drivers on it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well their is a couple things you can do.
first goto device manager and see if you can do an update the driver right click on device and update driver if you can't then post the hardware id,s and will try locating a driver for it.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

it has the last update of the drive but i missed u what do u mean by hardware id exactly ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto device manager and right click on device that is having problems select properties then detail tab then select hardware id's copy everything and paste to notepad and save file and upload it here.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> goto device manager and right click on device that is having problems select properties then detail tab then select hardware id's copy everything and paste to notepad and save file and upload it here.


i hope this help u , but can u tell me more about this cuz i can understand u & help more if i can ??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i would like you to try one more thing while i try to find the driver. Goto device manager and on the device that has problem right click on it and update driver select this time only then select install from a list or specific location(advanced) put the disk that came with camera in cd drive and search removable media see if that helps at all.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> i would like you to try one more thing while i try to find the driver. Goto device manager and on the device that has problem right click on it and update driver select this time only then select install from a list or specific location(advanced) put the disk that came with camera in cd drive and search removable media see if that helps at all.


i already done this before but when u asked i tried one more time but useless. i hope u answer my question on last post to help u more dude


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your doing fine with my questions. It can be hard to trouble shoot when i am not their looking at the pc have to rely on you and go by what you have said.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the only driver i can find is a program thats updates the drivers and that cost money here is the link, but i never use them.
http://www.driverscenter.org/30713--FujiFilm-FinePix-USB-MTP-PTP/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

What is the make and model of the computer you have?
Are you running Win7 32bit or 64bit?

Does it meet these requirements?


> This software is for installing MyFinePix Studio ver.2.0.
> If you have already installed MyFinePix Studio to your PC and your PC is connected to internet, you don't need to install this MyFinePix Studio.
> 1. Notice
> 1. The new functions below(excerpt) are added to MyFinePix Studio ver.2.0.
> ...


Support:
http://www.fujifilm.ca/products/digital_cameras/a/finepix_av160/support/

The Software can be found here, but I am not so sure if you need it.
(See Win7 compatibility below)

MyFinePix Studio
http://www.fujifilm.com/support/digital_cameras/software/myfinepix_studio/index.html

FinePix Viewer:
http://www.fujifilm.com/support/digital_cameras/software/finepix_viewer/index.html#windows5.5

If you have this software already installed: 
I would either update it. 
Or remove it from Add/Remove programs and install the software from the link above.
Or remove the software entirely and just connect the camera to the computer and see if it will work (See Win7 Compatibility below).

Owners Manual:
http://www.fujifilm.ca/products/digital_cameras/a/finepix_av160/support/


Win7 Compatibility:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...pf=8&pi=0&s=Fujifilm FinePix AV150 &os=64-bit

Although this is for a AV100, it should be similar to the AV160


When you connect the camera to the computer are you connecting it directly to a USB port on the computer? 

Or are you connecting the camera to a USB Hub that is attached to the computer?

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the make and model of the computer you have?
> Are you running Win7 32bit or 64bit?
> ...



My computer : 
GA 945PL-S3 9 (Rev 2.0)
Processor 3 GHZ Socket 775 LGA L2 cach 
2 GB Ram 
VGA Nvidia GeForce 6200TC 
this is man Specs & it meets the requirements , if u checked my last posts u will find i'm run on Win 7 32 Bit 



BCCOMP said:


> When you connect the camera to the computer are you connecting it directly to a USB port on the computer?
> 
> Or are you connecting the camera to a USB Hub that is attached to the computer?


i tried to connect directly or through USB Hub the same Issue


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> your doing fine with my questions. It can be hard to trouble shoot when i am not their looking at the pc have to rely on you and go by what you have said.


thx man i can provide u anything u want as i can but u didn't answer me about hardware IDS what's details about it & what's function ??


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> the only driver i can find is a program thats updates the drivers and that cost money here is the link, but i never use them.
> http://www.driverscenter.org/30713--FujiFilm-FinePix-USB-MTP-PTP/


i think this fake one cuz there are many sites like this i saw it before thx man


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried a different USB connection?
What happens if you remove the SD card fron the camera and try to connect it to the computer?

Have you uninstalled ALL the USB controllers in the Device Manager and the reboot the computer to allow the OS to reinstall the USB Controllers?

Bill

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Have you tried a different USB connection?
> What happens if you remove the SD card fron the camera and try to connect it to the computer?


it's work normally no problem



BCCOMP said:


> Have you uninstalled ALL the USB controllers in the Device Manager and the reboot the computer to allow the OS to reinstall the USB Controllers?


if u checked my posts u will find i already do this can u recheck all posts by me & thx 4 ur help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

try a different sd card in camera.


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> hi,
> 
> try a different sd card in camera.


i already done this but the problem not with SD card i think ....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You stated if you remove the SD card the camera works normally? (I think)

See post #42



> Originally Posted by *BCCOMP*
> What happens if you remove the SD card from the camera and try to connect it to the computer?





> Originally Posted by *matrixlover *
> it's work normally no problem


What do you have on this SD card?

Have you tried another SD card?


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> You stated if you remove the SD card the camera works normally? (I think)
> 
> See post #42
> 
> ...


i meant that when i put my SD card in card reader is works fine but still the same issue of my came & by the way My SD card is new & already tried this & another one but still same issue i hope that i can help & happy new year 4 alllll


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification.

Remove ALL software you have installed in Add/Remove Programs for this camera
With the Camera connected to the computer
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error (MTP)>uninstall
Reboot the computer
See if windows will reinstall the driver
Allow it to search the internet for the driver.

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Remove ALL software you have installed in Add/Remove Programs for this camera
> With the Camera connected to the computer
> ...


thx man bit i'm sorry 4 late cuz i'm little busy i'll try but i'm think it also nothing happened but i'll try thx


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

sorry 4 late cuz i have problems in my connection last days .... still same issue buddy what shall i do now ??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
With the camers connected
Open the Device Manager
Post all errors (yellow !)

On these errors
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error.

Do you have the Win7 32bit disc?
Have you had any issues with Viruses or Malware on the computer?

Do you use any kind of registry cleaner (Hope Not)?

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> With the camers connected
> Open the Device Manager
> Post all errors (yellow !)
> ...


check post 32 u will find da error dude ok



BCCOMP said:


> Do you have the Win7 32bit disc?


yes i have it man



BCCOMP said:


> Have you had any issues with Viruses or Malware on the computer?


no i haven't any issue everything is ok 



BCCOMP said:


> Do you use any kind of registry cleaner (Hope Not)?


no i haven't i just have Tuneup Utilities just maintain my pc only with it & it's perfect program 

thxxxxxxxx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Please follow step #3 from this link to "see" if you have any potected win7 files corrupted:
SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please follow step #3 from this link to "see" if you have any potected win7 files corrupted:
> SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Forums


everything is ok like pic what shall i do next ??


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

what happened guys no one want to respond to me to solve my problem ???? i need any help available thxxxx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Please do this

Disconnect ALL USB devices fromthe computer

Open the Device Manager
Go to USB Devices
RIGHT click on each USB Device listed>Uninstall
If windows prompts for a reboot DO NOT reboot until ALL USB devices are uninstalled.
Reboot the computer
Allow windows to reinstall the USB devices (drivers).
Reenter the Device Manager to make sure that you have no errors.
If no errors connect the camera ONLY and see what happens.

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Please do this
> 
> Disconnect ALL USB devices fromthe computer
> ...


i'm already done this & nothing changed still same issue i hope to solve this annoying problem thx


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you do it again and had the same results?


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Did you do it again and had the same results?


yesssss & i'll try it again for u


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Have you tried a different USB connection?


yes but still same issue 



BCCOMP said:


> What happens if you remove the SD card fron the camera and try to connect it to the computer?


when i put sd card in card reader work fine 



BCCOMP said:


> Have you uninstalled ALL the USB controllers in the Device Manager and the reboot the computer to allow the OS to reinstall the USB Controllers?


yessss & it installed correct but still same story when i insert my cam


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did his camera ever work on this computer?

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Did his camera ever work on this computer?
> 
> Bill


on oS Win 7 no ever but on Xp worked fine . Both of OS on same Pc i hope that is helping


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

So you are dual booting XP and win7?

Is the Win7 OS a legit OS with key code and fully activated?

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> So you are dual booting XP and win7?
> 
> Is the Win7 OS a legit OS with key code and fully activated?
> 
> Bill


everything is activated & legal


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

still no solution to my problem ??!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Running out of ideas here.

Lets try updating the MTP software:
Windows 7 Portable Device Enabling Kit for MTP, Version 7R2

I would advise to CREATE a restore point prior to installing these updates.

What version of Windows Media Player and DirectX is installed?

Windows Media Player:
Version 11 or 12 (should be 12)
Is it functional and fully updated?

DirectX:
Which version of DirectX is on your computer?

What version of win7 is installe 
Windows 7 Starter, Home Premium, Professional, Ultimate, Enterprise, Windows 7 N or KN editions.

Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Running out of ideas here.
> 
> Lets try updating the MTP software:
> Windows 7 Portable Device Enabling Kit for MTP, Version 7R2
> ...


now i'm using as i said before Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit with DirectX 11 & I gave WMP 12 With last updated


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

i installed it but i tried to connect it but it refused can u help me how shall i can do with it thx buddy


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

So you are getting the same error message?


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> So you are getting the same error message?


yes but with program can't see my cam to detect it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did this camera ever work on this computer under win7?
Bill


----------



## matrixlover (May 24, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Did this camera ever work on this computer under win7?


sorry 4 late answer cuz my Internet connection In Egypt disconnected as all world know what happened in Egypt now , no not work ever on Win7 before on this computer but on other one worked fine on Win 7 thx


----------

